# Advice for my sick girl?



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi poodle lovers...

I picked up my standard poodle from the airport Wednesday, Aug 1st, evening. She had a very long day and was quite tired, but seemed otherwise fine. On Thursday, I began switching her food at 25% to the new one I selected (just another dry kibble.) Her stool was loose Thursday evening. I took her to the vet Friday morning. The vet started her on Panacur. She didn't sleep well Friday night, but was up ready to play early Sat. She still seemed fine, although her stool became even more loose. By 10:00 a.m. she had vomited twice and had diarrhea once. So, she has had no food and hardly any water for about 12 hours!! Any ideas? Could it be a reaction to the Panacur? Did I switch her food too soon?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry your spoo is sick. Maybe this is due to the trip. How is she doing today? Any progress.

I'm no expert but I hope the experts will stop by soon and giving you some tips. I hope she gets well real soon.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor thing! If my pooch isn't feeling well I always brown some hamburger and mix in some white rice - then make it a little soupy with water. They can't resist it - it's nice and bland, the water helps to hydrate them, and the rice helps bind things up. If that doesn't help, I'd put a call into the vet.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Oh no, I hope your pooch gets better!
what brand of food was she on? And what did you switch her to?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Could be stress from the travel and new home. Could be worms/parasites. I'd hold off changing her food until she settles in better. Could be an allergy to something in the new food - could be a combination of several things. I hope she feels better real soon!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your poodle has been under a lot of stress: travel, new home, medicine, new food. I would not try to change food at this time and give her a month or even two to get acclimated before changing her food. I am sure if this goes on for much longer you will be visiting the vet again as you do not want her to get dehydrated. I hope she feels better soon. Congrats on your new puppy.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

From Eukanuba to Blue Wilderness...
Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear your new pup is not at her 100%. My boy flew to me when he was 9 weeks and that was a long flight too (6 hrs). He had loose stool for the first week or so. It's the travel, stress at new home and new people, etc. Did the vet run a fecal test yet? Don't change food yet - wait till she has completely settled down. You can add some pumpkin and some probiotics to her food and make sure she has enough water. 

Good luck and I hope your new puppy will feel better soon.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with SP. Hold off on any change until she is settled in. Unless you see blood in her poop. Then get her to the vet. The Panacur should not do this, but stress can.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Improvement*

Thanks for all of the responses!

She seems better today. She ate and drank a bit last night. (Although she wouldn't eat the rice made with chicken broth!) No additional vomiting or diarrhea! I've switched back to her old food 100%


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great news. Thank you for the update. Probably just too much change for a puppy to handle.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm so glad your spoo is much better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My Maddy gets this a lot, some are more easily thrown off balance than others, it could be anything, even the new water. I give Maddy pumpkin mixed with a little vanilla ice cream...don't know what others think of that but she eats that even if she's really sick. Also, she loves those little ice cubes with the holes in them, so when she's not in the mood to drink water she'll usually take some ice cubes. My tricks for the many times we've been through it before! Hope your puppy feels much better soon


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Glad to learn that your pup is doing better. Yes, canned pumpkin seems to work well for diarrhea. Lily seems to have loose stools pretty regularly (not diarrhea though) and pumpkin helps her. And she loves it. Always a good thing to keep in the pantry, just in case.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an ice cube tray (with lid) that I use for canned pumpkin because my dog can never finish the whole can of pumpkin. When I start seeing the first sign of loose stool, I thaw 2 or 3 cubes and add to his food.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

That's a great idea schnauzerpoodle. I have been giving pumpkin to Lily about every other or every third day in her food until the can is finished.


----------



## Keystonefarms (Apr 11, 2012)

*glad to hear your pup is better*

So glad to hear your sick pup is better. I also loved the pumkin icecube idea.
I will definitely always keep a can of pumkin in the pantry now.


----------

